# The Vape Guy's Milk Tart



## BumbleBee (11/12/16)

Now this one was a fun experience, it's taken many many months to get it just right with countless trials and variations. I was hounded by quite a few people to just get this in to bottles but I didn't want to rush it, I wanted it perfect. Because of the nature of the flavourings used there was simply no alternative but to let everything steep the natural way, no speed steeping techniques were used during the creation of this recipe. This added to the wait but the end result was absolutely worth it. 

​
This is good ol' traditional *Milk Tart*. Thick creamy smooth filling cradled by a rich tennis biscuit butter crust and finely dusted with baker's cinnamon. We wen't with a traditional recipe with this juice, we wanted the real Milk Tart experience and I believe we finally have it ready to serve as a true all day vape. 

​
A new line was created to put this juice in, Modern Classics will be our label for traditional desserts that, as South Africans, most of us know quite well. This range is mixed at a 70/30 VG/PG ratio and is available in 0, 3 and 6mg strengths. 

Milk Tart is available here at www.vapeguy.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (11/12/16)

Sounds awesome!! Definitely going on my list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/16)

Great intro to this juice @BumbleBee !
I am not a big dessert fan - but am very tempted by your description and explanation of the creation of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great intro to this juice @BumbleBee !
> I am not a big dessert fan - but am very tempted by your description and explanation of the creation of this.


Just do it @Silver, don't let the fomo get the better of you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/8/17)

@BumbleBee - the reason I came to revisit this thread is just to tell you :

*I am vaping Milk Tart on the Billow V2.5 *and am *loving it*! 

Don't know why I like that juice because I usually don't enjoy those kinds of juices...
Its nearly finished and I will need to get more at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - the reason I came to revisit this thread is just to tell you :
> 
> *I am vaping Milk Tart on the Billow V2.5 *and am *loving it*!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, wow that's amazing news @Silver 

Man I'm so excited to hear this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (16/8/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - Please confirm the VG/PG Ratio of your Milk Tart - Thank You.


----------



## Rincewind (16/8/17)

@Max 70VG/30PG


----------



## Max (16/8/17)

Hi @Rincewind - Thank You - and you have 73 of 0mg Nic in stock - 

Now - I wonder how many of those 0mg Bottles - the Child Tamper Proof ones - with the glass droppers - are in actual fact destined for VapeCon 2017 -


----------



## GMacDiggity (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - the reason I came to revisit this thread is just to tell you :
> 
> *I am vaping Milk Tart on the Billow V2.5 *and am *loving it*!
> 
> ...



Even happier I finally got round to getting some of this! Very trusting of your opinions on juices so very much looking forward to some vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Even happier I finally got round to getting some of this! Very trusting of your opinions on juices so very much looking forward to some vape mail



Thanks @GMacDiggity 
Much appreciated
What i like about it is that it has lots of flavour!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Even happier I finally got round to getting some of this! Very trusting of your opinions on juices so very much looking forward to some vape mail


I'm pretty sure you will love it! I'm not a fan of pudding vapes, and my bottle was finished in days!

I did a review for it, I really must put it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm pretty sure you will love it! I'm not a fan of pudding vapes, and my bottle was finished in days!
> 
> I did a review for it, I really must put it up!



Will be collecting my first bottle in September. I'll bake a real milk tart and vape and compare. Looking forward to it @BumbleBee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

